# Subject labeling of Rescues



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

Just a personal opinion I thought I'd throw out.

Wouldn't it be easier to make sure we have our specific areas covered if dogs were listed, first by state, then city, then description?

eg - FL - Brandon - Male etc etc

I've been trying to make sure I glance through all the posts, but just thought it would be easier to watch if they were labeled by state first.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree if there was a subject line format that was state, city first always.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Okay, I want to make sure it's not just me who does this all the time, but if you search by city, easy peasy you find Lawrenceville, GA and "only" 15 GSDs. But if I sort or search by GA, I find....75 say, and have to go through all of those. So when checking on dogs, finding old threads, which many do, you may be making it really difficult. 

When how difficult is it to look at the initials next to the city/county?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Okay, even though I find the threads for a lot of you














is it just me who thinks the current system makes most sense? 

Comments/suggestions?


----------

